# corn snake feeding



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

this little guy can eat
2 pinkies a week and no need to pop the brain out anymore
all pinkies are f/t


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

can we say potm material


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

Cool Pic Death!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

this guy has amazing colors


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

last one
i put back down his cave (the uth is right there)so he can digest in peace


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Beauty


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Beauty










and i thought u were gonna say something about it not being green


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Death in # said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Beauty
> ...


 Of course not.

It looks nothing like corn though









You should look into setting up a little studio thing for your herps like draco does, the shots are great technically wise but the wood chips look less good than a solid black would look. Granted I don't know if this is feasible with the behavior of your reptiles so maybe it can't be done, but your shots are excellent and I think they'd be even better in a more photogenic setting.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn that snake is a pig!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


i was thinking the same 
thats how i got this pick
but i was holding him and the flash was on







dammit
and i like it alot better
just wish he would sit still for a good pic


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

very nice corn snake death, i love corn snakes, reminds me alot of the psychotic one i had once


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niiiiice
Excellent Colors on that Guy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niiiiice
Excellent Colors on that Guy


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Sharp, clear pictures.








I sometimes forget how small some of these colubrids are when they're born.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Sharp, clear pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










well there not that big either when they are full grown
but they are great snakes

next a rear fanged snake


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Bloody hell Death, some of your pic's and they aren't green








seriously dude, your pics are spot on and i think Twitch is right about a photo tank type thing. It would add the finishing touches to the pics :nod:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

absolute gorgeous pattern and color on that little guy!!

you don't have him on PINE do you







?


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Great looking snake.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> absolute gorgeous pattern and color on that little guy!!
> 
> you don't have him on PINE do you
> 
> ...










no thats aspen
i get a 50lb bag for $5
come on trish i now better than that









and thanks everyone


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

SWEEET!!!
baddasss pics!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > absolute gorgeous pattern and color on that little guy!!
> ...


 hrmm usually aspen is more shredded when i get it. good tho.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow no green!







Nice pics but ill still vote for my pics over yours.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I looked over the pictures again, and after close inspection, I dont think they came from your camera!!!!!
Why you ask? Simple, Lack of GREEN!!!!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...










i know
but this is the cheap sh*t
but its fine and i use it for alot of cages so i have to buy the cheaper stuff

and gordeez







im so happy they dident turn out green


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

you call that a snake ??







that's a worm imo :nod: hehe j/k, death nice snake !


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

killarbee said:


> you call that a snake ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dont worry in a year he will be as big as yours


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

heheh i remember when my bros cornsnake was that small... now its like 3 feet+... i gotta get pics of that beast sometime... hes like 7 years old


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i love the 'made in china' tag on the cave


----------



## siliconslik (Nov 5, 2004)

nice corn. i have an "albino" that i just moved up to eating fuzzies. They are great pets. yours has some excellent coloration. im jealous...i want another one now


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

cant see pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i love the 'made in china' tag on the cave
> [snapback]781944[/snapback]​










well it is


----------

